# Temporary living in California.



## Dgameman1 (Oct 18, 2014)

Things came up with my parents and so I'm going to be living with them for about a week to help them out. 

The issue is that they live in Los Angeles and I know that it's illegal for them to be in California. 

Do you really think it's that big of a deal for me to bring him?


----------



## shinydistraction (Jul 6, 2014)

If it's only going to be for a week it might be less stressful for both you and your hedgie to find someone you trust to watch him while you're gone. Traveling with a hedgehog is not something I would do lightly.

Odds are, you'd go and come back and be fine. The problem is what happens if authorities become aware that you have an illegal to own animal in the state? Your hedgehog could be seized and potentially euthanized. I don't know if you're familiar with the area, but it's possible you'd be driving through border patrol check points (i'm making the assumption you'd be driving) to get to your destination. They do look out for things like animals being brought in illegally. 

It's completely up to you, but I personally would not risk it. Especially for just a week.


----------

